# NeverWet on Decoys?



## boomsquadoutdoors (Aug 28, 2014)

Has anyone ever used NeverWet or anything else to successfully eliminate shine from the humidity and frost in the mornings? Tried Rainx last year and it just made the decoy shine even more.

http://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/neverwet/neverwet-kit

Thanks


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Tried it on my boots and it didn't work


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

No, I never wet on my decoys. My dog does sometimes, though.


----------



## Viskey (Dec 17, 2014)

good idea, just not sure it would work


----------

